# Wood Firmwares v1.11



## Another World (Jul 14, 2010)

*Wood Firmwares v1.11*
Update




Using the “Revision of Time Crystal” the Mage of Costello has dribbled the blood of the Smiths family onto the unborn bones of the Normmatt Clan! The time and date of the AKAIO release was discovered and the YWG declared war! Shaun-Jester juggled the entrails of Forum File Traders while the minions of pirates celebrated in divided enjoyment over the best firmware options in the scene!



Spoiler: Change Log




*Core*:
• many internal changes.
• switched to devkit 31.
• softreset arm9 core updated.

*Interface*:
• per-game language option added. you can change to your personal firmware language choice for each game.

*Compability*:
• 'sengoku spirits - gunshiden (japan)' fixed.
• 'kaidan restaurant ura menu 100-sen (japan)' fixed.
• 'bokujou monogatari - futago no mura (japan)' fixed.
• 'mario luigi - partners in time (korea)' fixed.
• 'dragon quest ix - sentinels of the starry skies (usa)' fixed.






Wood R4 v1.11 Download 



Wood R.P.G. v1.11 Download



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 14, 2010)

What are the chances it was right after AKAIO 1.7.1


----------



## Ninn (Jul 14, 2010)

Great Job as usual  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks Dude.!


----------



## Another World (Jul 14, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> What are the chances it was right after AKAIO 1.7.1



i actually had it hours before akaio was released, but i was out of my house and unable to make any posts =P. when i got back i just did one before the other.

-another world


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 14, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Okay my bad then; so no super cool coincidence here move along people


----------



## Another World (Jul 14, 2010)

akaio was ready a few days ago but we were waiting for smiths to OK his revisions before it went public. YWG contacted me this afternoon and told me he would have something to release by tonight. now you know all the good insider information for these two releases. =P

-another world


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> akaio was ready a few days ago but we were waiting for smiths to OK his revisions before it went public. YWG contacted me this afternoon and told me he would have something to release by tonight. now you know all the good insider information for these two releases. =P
> 
> -another world


Good info


----------



## Another World (Jul 14, 2010)

off-topic: i love this PI... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pi_(film)

-another world


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> off-topic: i love this PI... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pi_(film)
> 
> -another world


Staff going off topic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fine if it's TD (since he's drunk all the time) or costello (since he's god here)

I liked that movie but the beginning annoyed me due to the incorrect digits of pi that are shown
(yes I am one of those people who memorize Pi)


----------



## appledrank (Jul 14, 2010)

Long live Wood! Thanks a lot for quick updates.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the Update. YWG Rulezzzz.


----------



## celeron53 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks man! I've been waiting to play Dragon Quest with out them bugs!!


----------



## pitman (Jul 14, 2010)

Are any of those "internal changes" can be explained to us simple folk ?

Great work as always


----------



## pilladoll (Jul 14, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> *Interface*:
> • per-game language option added. you can change to your personal firmware language choice for each game.



would someone explain me this?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

pilladoll said:
			
		

> would someone explain me this?


Goto the ROM properties, and it's on the Features page. However, the languages aren't the same as those displayed in system settings menu. So I would guess that's it's overriding the settings you have in your DS system menu for that game, if that game determines which language to use based on the settings you've chosen in the DS menu.

May be useful for some. I'll experiment tommorrow.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 14, 2010)

nice.. but therr werent a lot of games to fix


----------



## pilladoll (Jul 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> pilladoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, as always, great job!


----------



## dogfood (Jul 14, 2010)

Awsomnes! The Wood rocks as always


----------



## Hazrul Azam (Jul 14, 2010)

Many Thanks!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 14, 2010)

arigato gozaimasu!

EDIT: there was any problem with Dragon Quest IX? i have played until when you save the class changer and never had any lagg, slow downs or anything like that


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 14, 2010)

a much quicker update than usual... i guess DQ is a priority
thanks alot guys for all your help


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 14, 2010)

oh god dammit, was going to put the new firmware update on my DS and when i put the micro sd card in my laptop it tells "you need to format the disk befor you use it"... tryed to start it in the NDS again in worked fine, played a bit, power off, and still problem.
anyone got a clue how to not lose my .sav files and so on?


----------



## Orel (Jul 14, 2010)

Backup it to the computer and put it back after the format?
Excellent fast updates, thanks alot :3
Lol why change the blue Loading to a yellow one xD


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 14, 2010)

Orel said:
			
		

> Backup it to the computer and put it back after the format?
> Excellent fast updates, thanks alot :3
> Lol why change the blue Loading to a yellow one xD


I can't access the SD card... the computer tell me to format it befor i can use/access it.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 14, 2010)

There are other threads by the way if you have problems. this thread is only for the release of wood r4 1.11


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 14, 2010)

As always, more game fixes provided by Yellow Wood Goblin.
The flashcart scene really owes him a debt of gratitude, for single-handedly making cheap R4 1:1 clones an incredible value flashcart, they really do.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jul 14, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> As always, more game fixes provided by Yellow Wood Goblin.
> The flashcart scene really owes him a debt of gratitude, for single-handedly making cheap R4 1:1 clones an incredible value flashcart, they really do.



Seconded!! 

My R4 from Shoptemp arrived this morning, just in time for this update! I'm happy to play with YWG's Wood as it is very is impressive!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Respect is due to the dude with the silly name!


----------



## basher11 (Jul 14, 2010)

released earlier than i though


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 14, 2010)

Great work YWG



			
				CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Orel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you accessing the SD? Have you tested the reader with another SD card?


----------



## ninjatoast (Jul 14, 2010)

Right, it's working fine on my R4, but none of my old save files are working. Is there a setting I need to change?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

Use my save converter http://filetrip.net/f12174-AKAIO-Wood-R4-S...anager-1-4.html or read my guide.


----------



## ninjatoast (Jul 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Use my save converter http://filetrip.net/f12174-AKAIO-Wood-R4-S...anager-1-4.html or read my guide.


Thanks, I'll try that out now. 

Does this play the unpatched HG/SS roms? I know there's a patched version that slows the crashing down on r4 firmware but doesn't actually stop it...


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, use clean ROMs.


----------



## ninjatoast (Jul 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Yes, use clean ROMs.


Which format does it use?
I renamed .SAV to .sav with that manager and it's not working.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

You need to go from .sav to nds.sav


----------



## ninjatoast (Jul 14, 2010)

Still not working...

Edit- I'm looking through the guide now.. I guess I'm going to have to reinstall my old R4 firmware and install wood as secondary OS.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 14, 2010)

since changing from 1.10 to 1.11 make my save "(cracked)" do i have to get the clean rom and name it the same as my save?

CONFIRMED!: I changed to a clean unpatched rom and now 1.11 works fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (byebye xenom copy)


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

ninjatoast said:
			
		

> Still not working...
> 
> Edit- I'm looking through the guide now.. I guess I'm going to have to reinstall my old R4 firmware and install wood as secondary OS.


If it still doesn't work, try downloading http://www.themolehole.eclipse.co.uk/xxrenamesavwood.zip and extracting it to the root directory of your MicroSD card, and then click on renamesav.

I checked the one on filetrip under XP/ Vista/ 7 and it seemed to work fine.


----------



## hova1 (Jul 14, 2010)

do guys think this will also work for the EU release of DQIX?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 14, 2010)

Doubt it, as it will have a different GameID and Wood will need to know the gameid so it knows what AP measures to use. I see no real reason to wait for the European release though.

edit:

I didn't notice you are German. Either way, Y.W.G pushes these updates out very quickly, so it's not really an issue.


----------



## Porygon-X (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes! 

AKAIO and Wood update. Awesome!


----------



## instantwin (Jul 15, 2010)

i downloaded the file but what do i do with it?

never used this before


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 15, 2010)

instantwin said:
			
		

> i downloaded the file but what do i do with it?
> 
> never used this before


Read the guide http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=227742


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 15, 2010)

instantwin said:
			
		

> i downloaded the file but what do i do with it?
> 
> never used this before


you use that file(WOOD R4) on clones of the Original R4 Model. Dont come back asking why it won't work if you used it on an R4 clone btw


----------



## instantwin (Jul 15, 2010)

alright, i extracted it onto my ds

and now the firmware works

but it doesn't read my save files

i used the save manager to convert them from .sav to .nds.sav but it's still not reading it


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 15, 2010)

name from the ROM to the .nds.sav must be identical. and MAYBE you are using R4 SDHC/clones


----------



## instantwin (Jul 15, 2010)

my mistake.

apparently it's only 1 game where the save is not working.

it's yugioh world championship 2010 (j)

i checked the r4 directory and there were two saves for the game. one was the original .SAV in caps, and the other is .nds.sav

i deleted the .SAV but it didn't work. then i tried renaming the .nds.sav manually to make sure the name of the file is right but it didn't work either

EDIT: i recopied both the save files, and this time i deleted the .nds.sav instead and renamed the .SAV to .nds.sav and it worked.

firmware has been working nice so far. thanks


----------



## youngboy815 (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks very much!


----------



## z.g (Jul 15, 2010)

instantwin said:
			
		

> EDIT: i recopied both the save files, and this time i deleted the .nds.sav instead and renamed the .SAV to .nds.sav and it worked.


the original r4 firmware has some fat issues. so it good practice reformat microsd then migrate from original firmware to woodr4.


----------



## riverchen (Jul 15, 2010)

The orig. r4 only uses .SAV, and not .sav

Also, thanks for another update!


----------



## Coto (Jul 15, 2010)

Normatt, i love you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coding and porting this to R4 seems like impossible to me >-<

Thank you very much for this excellent/magic/unveliable piece of software. R4 so far supporting wii connection/soft reset and a lot of other things weren`t made to each other, and you made it possible.

You´re a genius.. you know? (mean if you´re a team, or a single person)


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 15, 2010)

Coto said:
			
		

> Normatt, i love you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.

I'm Sure Normmatt loves you too.

But not Y.W.G.


----------



## BrokenWolfDS (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi, I am new to these forums but I have followed it for a while now. In any case, I am having problems with the Wood R4 updates, ever since ver 1.09 I think and I was wondering if someone could help me out. 

Basically ever since I update the firmware I can not see the days/months/year/clock on my themes. 
I read the FAQ and couldn't find an answer and I found this as well http://forum.romulation.net/index.php?topic=39701.0 . However, when I go to the .ini file all the corresponding code are 1 not 0 so that's not it.

I just want to know if this is a firmware glitch and so I just need to wait or am I doing something wrong. 

Thanks


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 15, 2010)

BrokenWolfDS said:
			
		

> Hi, I am new to these forums but I have followed it for a while now. In any case, I am having problems with the Wood R4 updates, ever since ver 1.09 I think and I was wondering if someone could help me out.
> 
> Basically ever since I update the firmware I can not see the days/months/year/clock on my themes.
> I read the FAQ and couldn't find an answer and I found this as well http://forum.romulation.net/index.php?topic=39701.0 . However, when I go to the .ini file all the corresponding code are 1 not 0 so that's not it.
> ...


Well...did you put them in the Calendar folder?


----------



## BrokenWolfDS (Jul 15, 2010)

If by Calendar Folder you mean the same where the GBATheme is, I think is the UI folder, then yes...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 15, 2010)

BrokenWolfDS said:
			
		

> If by Calendar Folder you mean the same where the GBATheme is, I think is the UI folder, then yes...


Different question, are you using the default skin (gbatemp) from the download? If no, where did you get your skin and does the default skin have a working calendar?

The calendar folder should be placed inside the skin folder which is inside the UI folder. The calendar folder should have four images inside; clock_colon.bmp, clock_numbers.bmp, day_numbers.bmp, year_numbers.bmp.

-edit-
Well, looks like I did a ninja post and gave you the answer after you figured it out xD.


----------



## BrokenWolfDS (Jul 15, 2010)

Ahhhh! I see, the Calendar folder within the theme folder...ok so I basically imitated the GBAtemp theme folder and it worked. Thanks for the idea, I dont know if this is what you meant, but you helped a lot!

I 'm using a different theme, from NDSthemes.com

I had to create a Calendar folder within the Theme folder and cut/paste the calendar days, calendar year, etc into that folder...just like the GBAtemp default theme and it worked.


----------



## gothicall (Jul 15, 2010)

Hail to the Yellow Goblin...


----------



## Hamako-chan (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry If I overlooked a guide.
But, is there a guide showing how to install Wood R4 onto the R4?
Or is it simple enough for me to try?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 16, 2010)

it's simple enough. there is a guide in the r4 section. just read


----------



## Hamako-chan (Jul 16, 2010)

Alright thanks. =]


----------



## dogman (Jul 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Interface*:
> • per-game language option added. you can change to your personal firmware language choice for each game.



This is great! I like my games in english, but my little brother likes them in spanish. This way I dont have to change the firmware before playing! Thanks a lot!


----------



## logical thinker (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you, Yellow Wood Goblin!  ^_^


----------



## sniperdmaa (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks again Wood Gobln for this BEST R4 Firmware!!!!!!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 18, 2010)

Excellent work, thanks!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2010)

I think my DISGAEA rom is cracked, but it doesn't work with Wood.


----------



## z.g (Jul 19, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> I think my DISGAEA rom is cracked, but it doesn't work with Wood.


that you mean "doesn't work"? doesnt start? freeze elsewhere? or what?
ps: remember, nobody at earth cant' read mind.


----------



## Gsus89 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## keenmans (Jul 20, 2010)

i'm wondering, seeing as this is the first time i'm using this (yes, i've finally done it)
how do you activate cheats? what file do i have to use?


----------



## calibra (Jul 21, 2010)

Bit confused is this file (* firmware) suitable for r4i gold, I only ask as the file names are totally different from the ones i got from the original site

If its ok do I copy ALL files to Microsd card

Thanks

Calibra



			
				Another World said:
			
		

> *Wood Firmwares v1.11*
> Update
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orel (Jul 21, 2010)

It is not compatible with any kind of card that isn't the original R4 (the Wood R4 that is, not the Wood RPG) So no, it will not work on R4i Gold.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 21, 2010)

keenmans said:
			
		

> i'm wondering, seeing as this is the first time i'm using this (yes, i've finally done it)
> how do you activate cheats? what file do i have to use?
> All of your questions can be answered in the stickied topic in the R4 section.
> http://gbatemp.net/t227742-new-users-guide...ting-up-wood-r4
> ...


You really didn't need to quote the first post of this thread...anyways, your R4i gold is a clone flashcart, so WoodR4 will not be able to work correctly (it will have an issue with saving).


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 24, 2010)

I still get the Black Screen on Pokemon Soulsilver. Is something amiss or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 24, 2010)

^redownload the rom
disable cheats
make sure it is not a patched rom(clean rom)


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks mate, I'll give it a shot


----------



## Guimac09 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey guys,does this kernel creates saves automatically? I just put scribblenauts on my r4(the wood kernel version is 1.09 i think)and i could't play it because there was no save! if there is a way to create them,how do i do it?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 25, 2010)

That's probably because you are using it on a R4-SDHC, which as we all know isn't supported.


----------



## Guimac09 (Jul 25, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> That's probably because you are using it on a R4-SDHC, which as we all know isn't supported.


No i'm not,it is the original r4,every other games run well,it is only scribblenauts


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 25, 2010)

In that case you should already know that Wood creates saves automatically, as it must have done it for you other games. Try another scribblenauts ROM.

Also why are you using V1.09, this is for v1.11. You shouldn't be complaining about incompatibility with xxx if you are using an old version.

edit: I just tried all 3 Scribblenauts releases, and all saved fine. Scribblenauts shows a disk image as it's starting up, showing that it's creating/ reading the save file.


----------



## kineticUk (Jul 26, 2010)

Big thank you to YWG for this. Keep up the good work on your excellent firmware, its second to none.


----------



## Coconut (Jul 26, 2010)

Maybe an update so the English patched version of Tokimeki Memorial Girl's Side 1st Love Plus will work on Wood? It wont work now


----------



## kineticUk (Jul 28, 2010)

Just a couple more things hope its ok to post them here.

1. Im using WoodRPG 1.11 and tried bypassing protection in DQIX (E) as its not yet supported. If DMA is enabled at the same time as "bypass protection" it freezes after I create character. It passed this point (AP?) when DMA was also disabled.  Just wondered if this is normal behaviour or a possible bug? Very impressed with the "bypass protection" option. Thanks.

2. Any chance 3in1pls support can be added in a future version please? I cannot buy the original 3in1 anywhere and my pls version doesnt seem to do anything at the moment (Rumble doesnt work and I cannot load gba games). This is probably my biggest wish for the future but I am very grateful for what you have given us. Hope this doesnt sound rude/ungrateful, I can appreciate the time/effort/hardwork you must put into your projects. 

_(I know there is a proper woodR4 bugs/suggestions thread but couldnt find one for woodRPG. Could RPG users have a section too please if possible for future or should we use the R4 section too?)_

PS Y.W.G I am so impressed with your firmware (Both R4 and RPG versions). Thank you so much for testing your software before releasing it and saving users from disappointment. Games run beautifully using this firmware on my RPG and the options and improvements are brilliant. I love my RPG and its the bizness thanks to you.

Sincerly, kinetic.


----------



## z.g (Jul 28, 2010)

kineticUK said:
			
		

> Just wondered if this is normal behaviour or a possible bug?


bypass protection feature doesnt' compatible with dma mode. it was described in changelog when this feature was introduced. so this is not a bug.


----------



## kineticUk (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you z.g for confirming that.


----------



## NIZ46 (Aug 7, 2010)

I am currently using wood r4 on m3 simply. I love it but I have had my card a few years now and with the UK banning of cards, I want to get a new one while I can. I was going to get an Acekard 2.1. What I would like to know is; what are the differences if any, between wood rpg and wood r4?

Also is wood rpg better than other Acekard firmwares or just an alternative?

Thanks


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 7, 2010)

Wood RPG doesn't work on the Acekard 2, you'll need to use AKAIO instead. Differences? SDHC support, and that's pretty much it apart from being able to update the cheat database over WiFi. 

If you like Wood, you can get a 1:1 clone of the R4 which runs Wood from ShopTemp for $6. However like the original R4 it doesn't support SDHC.

There's a guide for both AKAIO and Wood in my signature, you can use them to compare AKAIO and Wood.


----------



## NIZ46 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------



## arsene_lupin_260 (Aug 8, 2010)

Umm... this may be a stupid question, but which kind of cheat database is supported by WoodR4 firmware?


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 8, 2010)

usrcheat.dat. Read the Wood guide in my signature.


----------



## nijiko (Aug 11, 2010)

Any chance to support DSTT?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 12, 2010)

nijiko said:
			
		

> Any chance to support DSTT?


Unless you or someone you convince does it, then no.


----------



## BjBerg (Aug 12, 2010)

Can i use extinfo.dat savlib.dat and infolib.dat etc with wood R4?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 12, 2010)

BjBerg said:
			
		

> Can i use extinfo.dat savlib.dat and infolib.dat etc with wood R4?


Nope. WoodR4 doesn't use them.


----------



## BjBerg (Aug 12, 2010)

aww so no HG/SS compatbility?


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 12, 2010)

BjBerg said:
			
		

> Can i use extinfo.dat savlib.dat and infolib.dat etc with wood R4?


Why would you need to?

Wood has excellent compatibility. HG/SS? I believe they are fine on Wood.


----------

